# Children of Darrowmere - Rajaxx PvP



## Terhi (20. Oktober 2006)

Children of Darrowmere

 Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gab es einen Verlassenen, der sich in die Schule der Geissel Scholomance einschleusste, versuchte sie niederzubrennen und bei dem Versuch nicht im Feuer zu verbrennen, wohl ums Leben kam. Es wird vermutet, dass seine Leiche irgendwo auf dem Grunde des Sees liegt. Gefunden wurde sie jedoch nie. Über diesen Verlassenen ist nur sehr wenig bekannt, wir wissen nicht ob er Familie hatte und wir kennen auch seinen Namen nicht, doch er soll uns als Symbol des Wiederstands dienen, des Wiederstands gegen die Geissel, die Allianz, die Brennende Legion und gegen alle anderen die der Horde und ihren Söhnen und Töchtern schaden wollen. Aus diesem Grund entstanden die Children of Darrowmere. Sie gedenken immer noch an jenen Namenlosen, der sein Leben gegeben hat um die Horde zu schützen..

Zum Administrativen Teil:

Wir, Abalam & Arazjal, erheben keinerlei Anspruch auf die Gildenführung! Behalten uns jedoch vor zu entscheiden wer dazu fähig ist die Gilde zu leiten und wer nicht.

Ferner können wir nicht mit einem Teamspeak Server dienen, wären also froh wenn sich jemand dem ein solcher zur Verfügung steht, bereit erklären würde einen zu stellen.

Die Gilde ist PvP sowie PvE orientiert. Keiner wird gezwungen an Irgendetwas teilzunehmen (Stammgruppen, Raids). Jedoch werden wir wahrscheinlich keine Raids nach Molten Core (oder „höher“, sprich BWL AQ NAXX) unternehmen, da dazu einfach die nötige Vorbereitung und Zeit fehlt, und die meisten wohl erst nach dem Erscheinen des Addons Stufe 60 erreichen werden. Wer jedoch gerne Raids unternehmen will dem sei das natürlich freigestellt, ob mit einer anderen Gilde oder Gildenintern, wir werden jedoch keine Raids  im jetzigen Endgamecontent organisieren, dass muss dann von den Betreffenden ausgehen.

Also wenn euch die Geschichte gefallen und ihr Interesse an einer (so wie aktuell aussieht) einzigartigen Gilde auf dem Server Rajaxx (PvP) habt, dann whispert uns einfach ingame an oder postet hier im Forum.  Auch wenn ihr noch Fragen, Anregungen oder Tipps bezüglich der Gilde habt, scheut euch nicht uns zu kontaktieren (ob im Forum oder ingame).


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Abalam und Arazjal


----------



## Terhi (22. Oktober 2006)

Ich seh schon heutzutage reicht ein netter Text einfach nicht mehr aus. Voilà ein Preview auf die zukünftige Gildensite.

http://free.pages.at/zero1/cod/intro.html

Würde mich sehr über jeden hilfreichen Kommentar freuen.


----------



## Bl1nd (23. Oktober 2006)

Terhi schrieb:


> Jedoch werden wir wahrscheinlich keine Raids nach Molten Core (oder „höher“, sprich BWL AQ NAXX) unternehmen



Schade schade, bin gerade an einem dritten Schurken auf Rajaxx dran... Aber ohne BWL, MC, AQ und Naxx kann ich nich.


Greeez


----------

